# sizing



## Baumeister (Jun 8, 2010)

anyone know any good sites to learn about sizing


----------



## king john (Jun 8, 2010)

You would most likely be a 25/26. Generally, a 24 is a 00, 25 is a 0, 26 is a 2. But remember, all jeans are cut differently, even jeans with the same brand name. If at all possible, see if it is possible to try on jeans you are interested in before purchasing.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Not a very good question for a plumber to be asking.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Sizing is what you apply to walls before you wallpaper.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Sizing is something a woman is never truthful about:laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Bill said:


> Sizing is something a woman is never truthful about:laughing:


Sizing I assume you are talking heat ...

Stand 30 feet away from the property hold up your thumb in your line of site. If some of the house is covered then it needs a boiler good for 140,000 BTU's

If everything is blocked out 90,000 BTU's ought to do. 

????​ 
Ok ... please define what you are looking for ...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

http://www.uniformcountry.com/fw/barco_sizing.gif

hope this helps


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> http://www.uniformcountry.com/fw/barco_sizing.gif
> 
> 
> *More on sizing *
> ...


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

This may help your cause


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

*This is a site for all plumbers, vast knowledge *

*When in doubt use these sizing charts, it has all the answers you will ever need to know.*

http://www.85b.org/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I just roll dice...
It usually works...:whistling2:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Some's good, more's better :whistling2:

I'm starting to feel bad for the poor guy. someone slap me :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Some's good, more's better :whistling2:
> 
> I'm starting to feel bad for the poor guy. someone slap me :laughing:


Slap!

Is that better? :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

its not the size that counts. its how you use it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Slap!
> 
> Is that better? :laughing:


Whats up Red, I see your still showing off the dumbest quote of all time on here in your sig. line. Good Job!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Whats up Red, I see your still showing off the dumbest quote of all time on here in your sig. line. Good Job!


I'm waiting for you to come up with something better...:whistling2:


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 14, 2010)

What exact size are you looking for?


----------



## Baumeister (Jun 8, 2010)

*ha ha*

you got me guys


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Baumeister said:


> anyone know any good sites to learn about sizing


Your best bet is really going to be to sit down and study the CPC including the IS section. There are a lot of cheat sheets available out there but you really need to understand sizing by better understanding the Codes.

Good luck on your conversion over to new construction but if it were me I'd keep your service work going as well.

Mark


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I'm waiting for you to come up with something better...:whistling2:


Dont hold your breath...:no:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

the funny thing is when i was studying for master exam we were told that in nyc plumbers no longer size piping its the job of the architect we just skipped over that section no questions on sizing were given on the test:thumbup:
the only sizing charts i ever had to use was for steam pipe sizing


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Baumeister said:


> anyone know any good sites to learn about sizing


Another thing you might want to consider is you are within 20-miles of Adam (drtyhands) who is a very experienced new construction plumber. He is crossing over to include service so it might just be you two can help each other out at times.

Mark


----------



## satelliteplumah (Jun 20, 2010)

new to this ste and I know we are all plumbers but are you kidding? for just the ma. journeyman you have to size hot cold drains and gas for residential and comm...for my masters we did and entire resturaunt,and a school w/complete kit,just this part of the test takes an hour. Not knockin you personally but, I would think somone told how to use a code book? If this is something you dont know you should study it instead of looking for online answers. just my opinion


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> the funny thing is when i was studying for master exam we were told that in nyc plumbers no longer size piping its the job of the architect we just skipped over that section no questions on sizing were given on the test:thumbup:
> the only sizing charts i ever had to use was for steam pipe sizing


In my opinion, it is a handicap for you if you cannot size pipes for a job. What if for a re-model someone asks a master plumber what size horiz. drain line is needed to pick up (3) w/c's? What is the plumber's answer? 
Wait a minute while I call a college educated engineer, he'll (or she'll ) know the answer to that question.  My state master's exam had among other things questions about storm drain pipe sizing. Being able to correctly size water lines, gas lines, gas vent connectors, gas vents, medical gas piping, fire standpipes, sanitary vents, sewer lines, solar systems, and even drain fields for septic tanks are fundamental to what a master plumber does. Who do you think is more qualified to size a potable water line for a 5-story bldg., a plumber who has installed said pipe many times, or a 25 yr-old college grad. who has never seen a 2-inch copper line let alone installed one?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Hi Tommy I don't disagree with most of your comments the test included fixture unit and drain\vent sizing (table were provided) including roof drain square foot interpolation, flow rates, medical gas piping, medical waste, acid waste, septic systems,fire standpipe, gas piping,plan reading,plumbing math,approved materials, low pressure boiler code and business practices . I was referring to friction loss and the like. I can not deviate from approved NYC dob approved plans but when i see that architect\engineer makes a mistake I make them amend plans. As far as knowing everything I don't think that that's what it means to be a master it is being able to find the correct answers to solve the problem.:thumbsup:

p.s. It should be said the NYC master plumber exam is one of the hardest and Ive seen many an engineer fail so no i don't think they no more. 

p.s.s Not to brag:whistling2: passed first time (over here that means something)


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

The complaint I have is with the engineers that do not do their jobs. Many of the engineers in my area dont want to do calcs on their pipe sizing, they just over size everything. It results in a poorly performing system and it is the plumber that is looked down upon for it as if it were the installation that is causing the problem. If you point out the design issue it looks as if you are just passing it off on someone else. Very frustrating.:furious:


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

plumbear said:


> The complaint I have is with the engineers that do not do their jobs. Many of the engineers in my area dont want to do calcs on their pipe sizing, they just over size everything. It results in a poorly performing system and it is the plumber that is looked down upon for it as if it were the installation that is causing the problem. If you point out the design issue it looks as if you are just passing it off on someone else. Very frustrating.:furious:


Around here, from my experience at least, engineers on small - medium jobs don't make very much money from a plan. In fact, on a 6'000 sq ft restaurant the engineer made mechanical, structural, etc plans. Even sized the drains (over sized, everything individually vented, and no vent sizing). All he charged was $350! How can they put any effort into their work when people push them to these prices.


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

markb said:


> Around here, from my experience at least, engineers on small - medium jobs don't make very much money from a plan. In fact, on a 6'000 sq ft restaurant the engineer made mechanical, structural, etc plans. Even sized the drains (over sized, everything individually vented, and no vent sizing). All he charged was $350! How can they put any effort into their work when people push them to these prices.


With all due respect, I think you have the wrong attitude. If the engineer feels he/she is not receiving enough money to do the job correctly then he should decline the job. It is called professionalism. I hope you dont have the same attitude with your jobs.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Hi Tommy I don't disagree with most of your comments the test included fixture unit and drain\vent sizing (table were provided) including roof drain square foot interpolation, flow rates, medical gas piping, medical waste, acid waste, septic systems,fire standpipe, gas piping,plan reading,plumbing math,approved materials, low pressure boiler code and business practices . I was referring to friction loss and the like. I can not deviate from approved NYC dob approved plans but when i see that architect\engineer makes a mistake I make them amend plans. As far as knowing everything I don't think that that's what it means to be a master it is being able to find the correct answers to solve the problem.:thumbsup:
> 
> p.s. It should be said the NYC master plumber exam is one of the hardest and Ive seen many an engineer fail so no i don't think they no more.
> 
> p.s.s Not to brag:whistling2: passed first time (over here that means something)


 



Brooklyn plumber, I was born and raised in Rockland county ( 1 hr. North of Manhatten) and visited my Brooklyn family many times growing up. My hat is off to anyone who gets a NYC master plumbing license. They require you to prove with social security records what plumbing jobs you did along with all the other requirements. In NY state I understand an applicant needs 10 yrs of verifiable work experience under a licensed master plumber! Florida only requires 4 yrs. So again I say that it is impressive that you obtained a NYC master's license. By the way, I heard in NYC an applicant has to do a "practical" hands-on exam ( solder, fit pipes, etc) to pass the plumbing exam, is that true?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Its more of a beauty contest than anything else. We had to assemble a 3\4" black pipe triple offset using flange, L\R nip coupl + union. And we had 3" vertical copper project. Both are tested at 100psi and need to look perfect. No wrench marks, triple offset must lay flat, no scratching the solder drip. you drip you fail. 

As far as being practical it was not you must forget all you learned to practice for this test I mean when you make up a nip between two ell you don't make sure that you have perfect thread distribution and while they dont admit to quotas only so many pass. Ive seen great plumbers who passed there written+practical who couldn't prove all their time (you need affidavit of recommendation from your previous masters). They make it really tough

p.s. No scores its all pass\fail and they keep your projects in fact while your taking your test your surrounded by cages full of all the projects ever submitted. pretty intimidating


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

plumbear said:


> With all due respect, I think you have the wrong attitude. If the engineer feels he/she is not receiving enough money to do the job correctly then he should decline the job. It is called professionalism. I hope you dont have the same attitude with your jobs.


That's not the case with our work. We both know that it is not fair to the customer, which in turn is bad for business. 

What I was trying to say was that it is a shame that people will push others to do the work for practically free. It is a business plan that is counter productive. As soon as you push someone to lower their price too far, they begin to work against you and your job and not to create a quality product for the customer. 

Quite frequently, on this board, I hear of people "firing" their customers. Although there needs to be some caution used, it is a practice that I believe will keep our trade respected and valued fairly. 

Just as your probably do; I believe in a fair price for a fair job, and that's the bottom line...just to clear things up :rockon:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> *This is a site for all plumbers, vast knowledge *
> 
> *When in doubt use these sizing charts, it has all the answers you will ever need to know.*
> 
> http://www.85b.org/


Thanks Oldschool. Looks like I'm a 42A. I'm going shopping tomorrow. I doubt if I need an under wire-I'm just an A cup after all.:blink:


----------



## Baumeister (Jun 8, 2010)

markb said:


> That's not the case with our work. We both know that it is not fair to the customer, which in turn is bad for business.
> 
> What I was trying to say was that it is a shame that people will push others to do the work for practically free. It is a business plan that is counter productive. As soon as you push someone to lower their price too far, they begin to work against you and your job and not to create a quality product for the customer.
> 
> ...



that is a refreshing perspective thank you


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*You never did get an answer to this...did you?*



Baumeister said:


> anyone know any good sites to learn about sizing


 
What are you trying to size? On a serious note, code books have tables for DWV, potable water lines, gas lines, gas vent connectors, gas vents, etc. But being a plumber, you knew that right? OK so maybe you can have your journeyman or boss show you how to size pipe runs.


----------

